# Xu Hướng Thiết Kế Nội Thất Văn Phòng Tại Hồ Chí Minh



## qiconcept (19/4/22)

Không chỉ có không gian nhà ở, các cửa hàng mới cần được thiết kế tỉ mỉ, đẹp đẽ. Mà văn phòng cũng nên được chăm chút, sắp xếp bố trí nội thất hợp lý. Phải có một không gian đẹp mới thúc đẩy sự sáng tạo, nhiệt huyết của nhân viên trong công việc. Các doanh nghiệp nếu còn đang phân vân không biết tô điểm thế nào cho không gian làm việc thêm mới mẻ. Hãy theo dõi bài viết về xu hướng thiết kế nội thất văn phòng mà Qi Concept gửi đến bạn sau đây nhé!






Nội dung bài viết

Không gian làm việc đầy sáng tạo của nhân viên
Khu vực tiện ích của công ty
Không gian nội thất các phòng họp của công ty
Thiết kế không gian làm việc riêng của sếp
*Không gian làm việc đầy sáng tạo của nhân viên *
Tổng thể không gian làm việc hiện lên đầy hiện đại và mạnh mẽ. Thể hiện qua các mảng màu sắc chủ đạo trắng – đen – xám. Bố trí sắp xếp từng khối bàn làm việc riêng lẽ. Thuận tiện cho các nhân viên làm việc theo nhóm. Đồng thời, đảm bảo độ riêng tư để các nhóm làm việc hiệu quả cao hơn.

Thiết kế hệ tủ sát tường tone gỗ đan xen sắc xanh ấn tượng tận dụng mọi góc chết. Nhân viên có thêm nhiều không gian lưu trữ hồ sơ, tài liệu. Nhưng vẫn đảm bảo độ thoáng rộng cho không gian. Việc bố trí ánh sáng đầy đủ cho văn phòng là điều không thể thiếu. Thiết kế hệ đèn trần thả dây hợp lý, lượng sáng được nhân đôi khi áng sáng phản chiếu các mảng trắng của bàn hay tường.











Để kích thích năng lượng và tinh thần làm việc sáng tạo của nhân viên. KTS thiết kế vẽ chữ lên tường, những câu khẩu hiệu, slogan như lời nói truyền động lực, cảm hứng cho mỗi ngày dài làm việc. Tạo không gian thoải mái, dễ chịu khi thêm nhẹ cây xanh vào không gian làm việc chung.






*Khu vực tiện ích của công ty*
Bên cạnh không gian làm việc của nhân viên. Các KTS còn thiết kế thêm khu vực tiện ích mang lại những thời gian nghỉ ngơi thoải mái cho mọi người. Hệ tủ gỗ sáng chữ L lưu trữ đầy đủ các vật dụng phục vụ việc ăn uống thời gian nghỉ trưa của nhân viên. Sofa băng trắng là nơi nghỉ ngơi thoải mái, dễ chịu. Tranh treo tường độc đáo với những câu chữ tiếp thêm năng lượng làm việc sau những giờ nghỉ ngơi.
















*Không gian nội thất các phòng họp của công ty*
Phòng họp là nơi rất cần những không gian kín đáo, yên tĩnh. Bởi những buổi họp cho ra ý tưởng đầy sáng tạo, độc đáo sẽ được thực hiện tại đây. Vì vậy, Qi Concept bố trí các vật dụng treo tường như tranh hay các món đồ lạ mắt. Thúc đẩy tinh thần sáng tạo của nhân viên, để mỗi buổi họp trở nên hiệu quả hơn.


























*Thiết kế không gian làm việc riêng của sếp*
Không gian làm việc của lãnh đạo cần có diện tích đủ rộng. Ngoài việc bố trí bàn làm việc, cần tích hợp thêm không gian họp, tiếp khách. Tổng thể không gian luôn ngập tràn ánh sáng tự nhiên kết hợp hệ đèn trần bố trí hợp lý.

Khu vực họp được bố trí tách biệt 1 góc phòng với mảng tường đen kèm họa tiết sáng tạo bắt mắt. Bộ 2 ghế sofa đơn trắng cùng bàn trà tròn vừa tiết kiệm không gian vừa thể hiện được sự đẳng cấp sang trọng. Kệ âm tường gam trắng là điểm nhấn trên mảng tường được ốp gỗ tỉ mỉ. Mảng tường ốp gỗ xen kẽ vân đá trắng toát lên nét hiện đại, sang trọng.





















Đến với Qi Concept để nhận ngay những xu hướng thiết kế nội thất văn phòng đầy sáng táo, mới lạ bạn nhé.

———————

*



*

Hotline: *0906 955 699* (CSKH) – 02871029977 (Nhấn 660 – Phòng Sales)
Địa chỉ: 77 Hoa Lan, Phường 2, Quận Phú Nhuận, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
Facebook: Nội Thất Qi Concept
Instagram: noithatqiconcept
Youtube: Nội Thất Qi Concept


----------

